# another one from the internet



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Check this out: http://blog.builddirect.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Garage_Storage.jpg
Even I dont trust the cabinets that I hang, and I use 3" screws


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I nailplate everything around kitchens and bathrooms behind where cabinets are going to be installed. I have seen 3" screws too often to not do it.


----------

